# Pre-Packaged Alternative to Boiled Chicken for treats



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a lot of Fresh Pet dog food - it is sold in many supermarkets in a refrigerated case. It doesn't need any prep at all.

Other ideas - cut up hot dogs, string cheese cut into small pieces. It is a little messier, but I've used liverwurst from the deli cut into 1/4 inch slices, and then I cube it for treats. Sometimes it is a good idea to have light colored treats, like cheese, for training class on hand. We do exercises where the dogs have to get the treat off the floor, and using freshpet slows things down.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

My trainer swore by string cheese, pulled intro strings and cut into little 1/16 inch pieces.
I use Orijen freeze dried treats. They are meat only. No additives. My dogs will do anything for them!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

PureBites sells freeze dried chicken breast treats.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I respect your decision to be vegetarian but you dog is a carnivore. 

If you do not want to handle boiled chicken or liver bits... and you aren't vegan, use cheese. 

If you truly need a high value treat wear some surgical type rubber gloves when training. Treats will be phased out as you learn the exercises.

I had a dog that worked for banana bits, another liked boiled broccoli, my girl loves baby carrot pieces. These are not usually considered high value but this depends on the dog.

My girl also has a love of tennis balls... learn how to use a toy vs. a treat if the value is high enough. Good luck, hope you find an alternative.


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> I respect your decision to be vegetarian but you dog is a carnivore.
> 
> If you do not want to handle boiled chicken or liver bits... and you aren't vegan, use cheese.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Trudy loves veggies and toys (she's gnawing in a frozen carrot as I type this). To clarify, though, I'm not looking for an alternative to meat- based treats for my omnivorous pup. Given that I have bully sticks, cow bladder, and an esophagus in my freezer for her, feeding her meat and handling meat aren't the issue for me. I'm not squeamish about touching meat to give her as a treat. Lots of prepacked meats (like hot dogs and lunch meats) are full of fillers and sodium, though, which is why lots of folks recommend boiled chicken. I just don't want to have to cook it or smell it in my house.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

What about presliced turkey meat sold in grocery stores? My family doesn't eat beef or pork and sometimes making chicken is just too much effort or too time consuming, so I just take those turkey slices and use them as treats. They can be easily ripped into pieces so slices (the Kirkland oven roasted turkey I have is 60 kcal for two slices) can be used for an entire training session or two.


----------



## s20055 (Sep 10, 2015)

http://www.ozmeats.com/totos-best/

Crack for dogs. They will literally go nuts for it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My misunderstanding... they make a fully cooked fajita meet, chicken or beef that comes in a pouch. I found it in the meat section but don't remember the brand. It's roasted, pre cut strips of meet and it smells really good to the pups. Not greasy and it's easy to pull small pieces off each strip for training. It's also lower on calories and easy on the tummy.


----------



## boluca (Oct 3, 2016)

We use cheese for some training but it can spoil. For treats to keep on hand or in your pocket these are great"
Texas Hold em's Lamb Lung Fillets: https://www.amazon.com/Merrick-Texas-Fillets-Treats-12-Ounce/dp/B00EDJCICW 
The Blue Buffalo soft treats are also good: https://bluebuffalo.com/product-finder/dog/?facets=Dog_Treats,Dog_SoftMoist
We use the little heart shaped ones.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The highest-value treat for my dog has always been dehydrated liver. It's almost TOO high quality - she couldn't even concentrate on the task at hand as a young puppy if I had liver. It also went right through her as a puppy, so we stopped using it, but many people have no problems with it. My dog is grown up now, with a stronger system, and on the odd occasion that she gets it, it still makes her go bananas. If someone has liver, she must have it. But if you need something super high-value, this might do the trick. You can buy it at any pet food store.


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Just a quick update for you all: I've found that treats actually slow her down more when I'm trying to walk her. But STICKS she loves! At the beginning of a walk, I'll grab a small stick and break it into pieces. When she stops or sits for too long, I'll get her excited about it and throw it a few feet in front of her; she runs for it, but tends to get so excited that she runs right past it and keeps on moving. She still gets pretty distracted, but we are making slow progress.


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Our guy will do just about anything for Zukes treats, from our pet supply store. Prepackaged and easy to break up int small pieces for training. Oh, he also loves tiny bits of hotdogs,and any cheese. You might try the ready made chicken for fajitas that comes in packages in the frozen food section of grocery stores.


----------

